# Need advice on determining if someone is in my network please



## Lee587 (Jan 3, 2016)

Need advice on determining if someone is in my network please


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what makes you think so 
whats the make up of the network 
you should be able to see if anyone is logged on the router from a DHCP list 

What equipment do you have, 
do you have a virus or malware on a pc 

Make sure of the following and change the passwords 

Router Admin login 
Router Wireless Key - use WPA2 encryption or WPA


----------

